# WHY ???



## Bill Gruby (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in the Dog House again or is that still. I was helping cull some stuff for a friend. Lot's went to the scrapper (wasn't worth savin). Well this didn't make it. It a Craftsman 8 inch Rotary Table with XY. The Palmgren on the right I had, The Craftsman is a dead ringer. Now what am I going to do with two of them?  :thinking:

The Dog House part is that I was givin strict orders from the "War Dept." not to bring anything home. Move over Molly you got company.  :lmao:

"Billy G" )))


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill, I believe the Title should have been "Why Not"???   Good catch and it looks to be in very good condition!


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 14, 2012)

Well Bill, just dont tell her!
You know the line, Honey, ive had that for yrs, you just never noticed it before.

If you do end up in the dog house over it, Molly will allways keep you warm, and be happy to see you.

Good Luck


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 14, 2012)

You are correct Frank, I didn't buy anything. That table was a freebie. It weas in the middle of the pile goin out. It went right out to my trunk.  But then I'm still wrong because her words were DON'T bring anything home. :whiteflag:

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 14, 2012)

sssfox said:


> OR You could start an auction.



OK, $90 :lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 14, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :whistle::whistle::whistle: :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

"Billy G" :thinking:

Guess you haven't looked at fleabay lately. Even my avatar is smiling.


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill, would telling her "it followed me home" work??   Hee Hee Hee Hee.

   Ron


----------



## swatson144 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why? how else can you multitask unless you have 2. Then walk off scratching your head and muttering as if she asked why your trousers have 2 legs.

Steve


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 14, 2012)

But then I'm still wrong because her words were DON'T bring anything home. :whiteflag:

Well at least you didn't bring home an STD 
Maybe that is what she meant.

Randy


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 14, 2012)

sssfox said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Horizonta...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item564bde1fc4




  This one did not sell only because the price is maxed as a starting bid. They usually hit $300 or better.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/29075737116.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=290757371162&_rdc=1

 "Billy G"  :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 14, 2012)

Me neither. I like a good chop busting exercise. :rofl::rofl::rofl: This one was better than average.

"Billy G"  :whiteflag:


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 14, 2012)

Just do not have the two out at the same. Will never notice that you have two?


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 14, 2012)

my wife just asks what it does and when i reply i dont know yet but aint it kool....
she just wants to know when i'm going to stop buying and start using all these tools   lol
I'm now thinking my hobby is the tools not the product
steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill, just tell you were picking it up for me. Problem solved.:whistle:


----------

